# Cinder von Telos ~5 mo



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

I am considering doing some UKC showing for fun with my working line girl, Cinnie. I would love any input or critiques on her, she turns 5 months old on the 16th.

Pedigree: http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2132241-cinder-von-telos

Stack (a club member stacked her for me, it isn't perfect but she was pretty wiggly!)









Face (she has some hair loss from puppy mange that is now healing up)









Just a few working photos..









Me 'cradling' Cin


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Two more that show her eyes a bit. Her eyes are pretty dark, but they look light in the photo where the sun is shining on them...










Puppy pic that shows eyes also...


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Anyone? :/

I'm hoping to get some critique on her before I decide whether or not to try UKC showing...


----------



## Zlata (Aug 31, 2013)

I'm no help re: showing but I did want to add that she is adorable!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

We had a female in the club with a similar head, lacking much stop (forehead). I expected to see a bunch of Mink behind your pup, but with a quick look I just see the line through Ernst. 

You do have her a bit over stacked, but she is looking very balanced at this age. Color and pigment is nice. Feet and pasterns look good. Shoulder good.


----------



## sungmina (Jul 28, 2008)

Thank you Lisa! I may try and get a better stack of her where she isn't stretched. I want to start working on having her stand and hold a stack so that I can photograph her and bring her to a UKC show without being totally embarrassed. Our focus is IPO, but a couple of other venues might be fun for us as well


----------

